

Ask HN: What is the argument against a custom integration vs. API? - efremjw


======
clscott
In order to start a meaningful discussion it would help if you defined your
terms and present an example scenario.

~~~
efremjw
Obscure ecommerce platform ABC doesn't have an API with inventory management
software XYZ. The ABC customer is considering paying a few thousand bucks for
the integration with XYZ. Other ecommerce platforms have an API with XYZ.
Should the customer pay for the integration or seriously consider changing
ecommerce platforms? What are the critical ongoing performance and maintenance
factors to consider?

~~~
clscott
They should consider switching, but the criteria needs to be outlined and
weighted by the actual customer.

It all comes down to migration and maintenance costs and appetite for risk.

The primary question is will I get what I need on budget in the shortest time
frame with option ABC or option XYZ?

The secondary questions are:

* If I need to extend the integration in 6 months with this solution what will it cost and how long will it take and do I have flexibility in who can do the work? * Can I upgrade to the next major version of ABC or XYZ and reasonably expect that my custom integration will keep working.

~~~
efremjw
Thank you - the last sentence of your last point is my main concern.

